# MP Branch social/news groups



## MP ashley ann (27 May 2013)

Anyone know how to join any MP social/news groups?


----------



## garb811 (27 May 2013)

MP ashley ann said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to join any MP social/news groups?


The Canadian Military Police Facebook group.  You require someone to vouch for you though.


----------



## MP 811 (28 May 2013)

garb811 is correct.  Im the moderator of the group.  Send me your details for verification on FB and i'll add you once confirmed.


----------

